

Prisoner's Dilemma - hccampos
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prisoner%27s_dilemma

======
ZeroGravitas
It's a real shame that "prisoner's dilemma" caught on as the name for this.
Seems to really confuse people since it brings in a lot of baggage about real
prisoners in real situations that only serves to confuse matters compared with
the logic game itself.

As a result this page sets up the standard version, then writes many sentences
telling you why this isn't like a normal situation and you should try to
ignore all you know about how people would act in this situation.

